# bnr34 To4z single conversion



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

the turbo is mounted, the cams and cam pullies are in and injectors and fuel rail, waiting for r34 fcon harness, more to come


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Nice work.
Stock motor? Fill us in!


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

stock motor with hks 1.2mm headgasket and head bolts, the plan is drive like that for a while then i can use my 2.7 stroker kit and apexi cranshaft on it, but hopefully that is some time away from now


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

I love that turbo setup!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

thats the set up i want


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Its the set-up to have!....especially attached to an RB28 :thumbsup:


----------



## GT-R Creations. (Nov 27, 2008)

Can't wait to see it done man !!


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

thanks for all the comments, i will try to post the dyno sheet after tunning and hope is less laggy that my kai...lol


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

Ive seen a dyno sheet showing that compared to the greddy 5187z's and it wasnt too much laggier than those, but made the same on top. Should rock with the bigger motor.


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

well the harness is in and all other parts pieces ready to go, tomorrow the tuner is going to be loading the starting information for my FCON and then i am off to get some miles on the turbo. The car is getting completly tuned on Monday:bowdown1:. Will not get to enjoy it too much this weekend because I am working midshift but I can be there on monday for the tuning and hopefully film it...hopefully i get some of :flame: :chuckle:


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

that will see off your gear box !


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

if that is the case Barry the flames are not that important do the r34 gearboxes start shitting themselves at 580 or so?


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

I think Barry thinks your still in an R32 GTR with std 5-speed box, the 6-speed Getrag will be just fine... I run over 700hp on mine...:thumbsup:


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

thanks driftboy, was getting scared...got the car started with the FCON just to put some miles on the new turbo, no boost, is off for mapping on monday I tried to load a video of it idleling but the garage was way to dark. My HKS super silent exhaust is very quiet compared to the veilside straight pipe i had...so when i get to Italy might have to get Rob at Rips built me one...lol there quality is superb!


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

well took the old fuel pump off and waiting for a new nismo one, what a pain in tha arse it was, have to remove the back seats and take off a whole bunch of 12mm bolts and ecus on the back to get to the fuel pump, the 32 was a lot easier


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice to know the project is coming along as it should.:thumbsup:
Now go and make us some vids from the car in action


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

still waiting on the damn fuel pump from trust...lol is funny i buy all my stuff through trust nismo fuel pump and Hks To4z...lol by the way i took those bars you need for the cage and the plates looking for a box to ship it to you, will send you an email later

Al


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

one pump on standard piping might not feed that T04Z if your planning on letting it loose...


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

the tomei i put in is rated at 600 ps. So that would do for now.


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

Ok here is the dyno pull for my r34. It made 500ps at 1.0kg, 1.2=550 and 1.4=600ps. Watch the video until the dyno pull is over, the rest is just me being a tool keeping the button press. I am quite happy, they are finishing the valet setup, 3k rpm max in all gears to prevent test pilots during shipping to Italy and general tidy up before shipping, i will get the printout Friday. In comparison my r32 with a kai made 550ps at 1.0kg but a whole bunch of lag, the To4z reacts a lot better to the 2.6.


[URL=http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y267/btopanama/?action=view&current=5dc8e6a3.pbr][/URL]


----------



## STBSO1985 (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice Dyno Pull sounds lovely!!


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

Looks good, well done


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Very nice vid and nice results aswell. Hopefully you'll enjoy her once she's in Italy 

Cheers


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

cheers Tim got the dyno print out today 603.00 ps at the flywheel at 1.2 kg and 70kg of torque, I will post it so the experts can tell me what they think about the graph.


----------

